# Platinum 24 SHO EFI - reviews?



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

So we've only had two smaller storms in CT this year and I'm back on the snowblower hunt. ?

My local dealer and Snow Blowers Direct are both sold out of those wonderful Platinum 24 SHO EFI model. I figure I would throw this thread out there to see if you guys that emptied the warehouses are happy with them. I've seen only one single thread/review so far. 

Is the Platinum EFI worth buying year one or are there still too many bugs? Thanks guys!


----------



## Geo (Dec 19, 2016)

I purchased the 2017 Ariens Platinum 24 SHO with 369cc engine and can honestly say that it currently exceeds my unreasonably high expectations!
My previous machine was a Deere TRX 26 which I purchased in 1990. It served me well but got to the point where for each hour of use, it required about 2 hours of repair/maintenance.
When I received the Ariens the first thing I did was photo document everything and disassemble to perform a complete maintenance check of the machine. It was perfectly assembled and lubricated from the factory.
The first thing I noted was how similar the general design was to the Deere along with the quality of the parts and materials used. The Platinum Ariens from my initial inspection appeared to be one fine snowblower.
My in service experience was equally positive. This thing doesn’t just throw snow, it launches snow!!! Depending on chute angle, wind, snow density etc. it throws snow between 30 to 70 feet consistently. This thing devours drifts, end of driveway piles, you name it. On average, I now finish my work in half the time my Deere took. My wife didn’t believe I finished the typical snow removal when I went back in the house and she asked if everything was okay. I said yes why do you ask? Her response was when you come in so quickly it was normally due to a breakdown of some sort LOL. The left/right chute control takes a little getting used to, not bad just different. The auto turn feature just works, I found a little upward pressure on the handlebars makes to turn almost effortlessly. I have been conditioned to muscle the heavy old Deere around and find that I still try to do that with this even though it is not necessary with the Ariens. The machine tracks very straight unless you hit an irregularity on the ground with the scraper bar, then it will initially try to turn a bit but is very easily corrected. If the ground is generally smooth this thing is docile enough that my 5 feet tall 100 pound wife could easily operate without any issue. Hand-warmers work well but the headlight like that on most machines is more for someone seeing you as opposed to being a true task light. The EFI starts with 1 pull, period. The idle control actually works and the EFI adjusts engine output as conditions require within reason. You must set the throttle control in the Efficiency to Rabbit range within reason for the conditions encountered. The EFI will not go from a low power range to full just because you get into a drift or end of driveway pile. There has been a lot of talk about the fuel tank size but for me it has not been an issue. The EFI is more efficient I suppose in addition to the fact that I am done in half the time. The maintenance of the machine looks to be very straight forward, belt replacement, friction drive and oil changes are well thought out. The EFI requires a small 7.5 volt battery which fits under the control panel to operate the system; this needs to be charged in the off season which may be a hassle for some. The battery when priced was less than $20 as I recall. The charger connection is junk. The first use after charging I managed to pull the pins out of the plastic socket that attach to the battery lead. Easily fixed but be aware that a little dielectric grease on the plastic mating surfaces make it less likely to damage.
In summary and as of today I would recommend this machine without hesitation. Time will tell as to the durability of the EFI system; all other components are stout and easy to maintain.
Hope this helps!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/102770-first-use-efi-platinum-24-sho.html


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

Geo said:


> I purchased the 2017 Ariens Platinum 24 SHO with 369cc engine and can honestly say that it currently exceeds my unreasonably high expectations!
> My previous machine was a Deere TRX 26 which I purchased in 1990. It served me well but got to the point where for each hour of use, it required about 2 hours of repair/maintenance.
> When I received the Ariens the first thing I did was photo document everything and disassemble to perform a complete maintenance check of the machine. It was perfectly assembled and lubricated from the factory.
> The first thing I noted was how similar the general design was to the Deere along with the quality of the parts and materials used. The Platinum Ariens from my initial inspection appeared to be one fine snowblower.
> ...


Geo thank you for that review! I saw the thread that uber copied below but at the time there were only a few responses and most of them sounded like **** poor dealers selling the units and not willfing to help let alone set them up right. At about 3pm today I made the plunge after speaking to a different dealer than I planned on using. Dealer was located up in East Hartford about 35min away instead of my local one that's less than 10. Help when a dealer is knowledgeable, preps the unit, doesn't charge a fee for it and also keeps units in stock. At about 3pm I bought myself a 2017 Platinum 24 SHO EFI and she's being delivered tomorrow around 3. 

This last storm we had only gave us 6-8" however it was still a pain in the ass to move by hand when you can only throw snow off to one side of my driveway and not both sides, with the addition of it being 15deg incline off a one way street that doesn't get touched early on. Good news is my mailman will be thrilled when I clear more of the street so he can get closer to the mailbox ?

Thanks for you feedback, stay warm!




uberT said:


> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/102770-first-use-efi-platinum-24-sho.html


----------

